# baitcaster anti-spiral wave destroyer



## jaycook

I think I nailed it. I'm posting these pics to claim this design as my own. Yes, I've "borrowed" a few elements from other builders here, but tough, it's mine. This thing should kill any line wave that exists, or not exists. I think I will call it the Tsunami-killer. 

Note, the line going through the tube does not touch the edges of the tube. This is very important. I can not be held responsible if you try this setup on your own.


----------



## Louarn

That perfection brother! With this patented design, you are going to be rich! All the knowledge of years of research and developpement are under my eyes, I cannot belive it!


----------



## Louarn

Oh, and I see that ou changed the name!
"Double Dumb" was good for me!


----------



## Goags

Be careful w/ that! If guide line tension exceeds a certain level, you may end up transmitting a message to planet Dorkon


----------



## patfatdaddy

Did Wildman help you with that?


----------



## Skiff

It's a Whatchamacallit!


----------



## mark blabaum

Looks like a winner to me Jay, you need to get a catchy name for it before it goes to the Patent office.


----------



## kneekap

So, straight to the bottom huh? Different alright.

How does the thing cast? That is the question. Strange looking
or not, is it fishable?


----------



## jaycook

kneekap said:


> So, straight to the bottom huh? Different alright.
> 
> How does the thing cast? That is the question. Strange looking
> or not, is it fishable?


It cast farther than any other guide setup. And it's more accurate. Since the line doesn't ever go over the side, there's zero torque on the blank. That means you'll never twist the tip off of your rod when a big fish hits. And with the double tsunami-wave guides, you will be the coolest person on the water.

This most surely works. I have devoted minutes and minutes of my personal time in perfecting the design. At least 15, because I used 15 minute epoxy for finish. This herein makes all other rod designs insignificant and obsolete. Thus saith me.


----------



## Swampland

Jay, you are a rod building genius.


----------



## theyallbreak

Already did something real similar a few years back used a plastic tube thou.


----------



## jaycook

theyallbreak said:


> Already did something real similar a few years back used a plastic tube thou.


What angle did you use on the tube?


----------



## theyallbreak

real close to that but had the tube further out


----------



## Goags

Shikes! So who should I send the $$ residual to, when I copy this novel concept? What came first, brass or plastic?


----------



## Billy 40

Excellent epoxy work!! Best finish I've ever seen, bar none. PLease share your technique. 

MAybe Fuji will make a $369 Torzite insert for your tube. ungenius!!


----------



## Louarn

The more I look your invention, the more I like the resourceful forward-thinking way you put in this new kind of wrapping a sharp weapon.
Encore bravo!


----------



## 2400tman

Ingenious for sure!!!!


----------



## Bob Keyes

The Emperor is naked! Doesn't this design weaken the rod blank, a lot? I think this is a broken rod waiting to happen.


----------



## 24Buds

very unique. Hope it works out! I kinda like it. Different is good!


----------



## cfulbright

This is awesome !!!


----------



## Wafflejaw

I don't see how it could weaken the rod blank..I know Jay used at least 3 coats of color preserver...Of course not filling the guide tunnels to decrease weight.

Jay how did how achieve that flawless finish?...Did you apply it with a gym sock?


----------



## VooDoo

I hereby dub thee the "WaveSlayer" - killer of all that waves or coils!!!!


----------



## jaycook

I see that a few people out there are jealous of my talent and ingenuity i have months of rod macking experience and i have devoted minutes of my time in this design i can see how this works in my mind i haven't test cast it yet but i don't need to this is the bomb if you think your design is better post up some pics and ill come up with a reason myne is better even if it dusnt make since or if i have to make something up or create a solution for a problem that doesn't exist i am very resourceful.

Wafflejaw, you're telling my secrets. I did use three coats of CP which rendered the 15 minute epoxy finish useless. But, people expect finish, so I have to use it to make people happy. No, I don't use a gym sock, but I might try it. I've thrown all my brushes away and use a dirty toothbrush to apply it, then use my fingers to spread it out. It gets me closer to my work.


----------



## capt.dru

You guys are hilarious!


----------



## wild man

jaycook said:


> I see that a few people out there are jealous of my talent and ingenuity i have months of rod macking experience and i have devoted minutes of my time in this design i can see how this works in my mind i haven't test cast it yet but i don't need to this is the bomb if you think your design is better post up some pics and ill come up with a reason myne is better even if it dusnt make since or if i have to make something up or create a solution for a problem that doesn't exist i am very resourceful.
> 
> Wafflejaw, you're telling my secrets. I did use three coats of CP which rendered the 15 minute epoxy finish useless. But, people expect finish, so I have to use it to make people happy. No, I don't use a gym sock, but I might try it. I've thrown all my brushes away and use a dirty toothbrush to apply it, then use my fingers to spread it out. It gets me closer to my work.


Hey jerk put your money where your mouth is we live fifteen miles apart. I ll meet u any where with your deadstix rod kick ur *** at casting with my screw up design . Bulk! Bulk! Bulk! All mouth no show!


----------



## jaycook

wild man said:


> Hey jerk put your money where my mouth is we live fifteen miles apart. I ll meet u any where with your deadstix rod and lick ur ***


 Bennie, I told you already, quit making passes at me. I will NOT make out with you.

I'm not competing with you, in my mind my design beats yours. That's good enough for me.


----------



## JuanC

****, wildman is a sick guy. Wants you to put money where his mouth is and he wants to lick your ***? ***... this forum is about rod building. He needs to take that to Bungle in the Jungle... lol


----------



## wild man

jaycook said:


> Bennie, I told you already, quit making passes at me. I will NOT make out with you.
> 
> I'm not competing with you, in my mind my design beats yours. That's good enough for me.


That the point in your mind that is about the size of a walnut. Also u can't win the argument and so u have to get petty about it. How old are u man!


----------



## jaycook

wild man said:


> That the point in your mind that is about the size of a walnut. Also u can't win the argument and so u have to get petty about it. How old are u man!


 First, I can't believe that you're not getting behind this design. It solves every problem you talk about. Especially twisting the rod tip off. And, I borrowed (ripped off) your guide design to. You should be thrilled that somebody is getting on your horse.

Second, do I look like an idiot with this stupid looking setup and claiming that everything else is garbage? Hmm, I wonder who else has done this?

Third, building a rod isn't that difficult. This is not brain surgery. Snoopy poles catch fish too. And, how many times have we seen people catching bull reds with a Walmart spinning combo turned upside down? I've never seen them twist a tip off, much less all the way down to the grips.

Bennie, there are a lot of new guys on here that look to the pros for help, tips, and tricks. Honestly, my only problem with you is that you will disagree with anybody on how to do anything. To a point where you're flat wrong. These new guys see a 20 year pro and think he must know what he's talking about. Then they have to learn the hard way of who to listen to.


----------



## katjim00

LOL....u some crazy fools


----------



## capt.dru

This thread is getting "wild". Lol.


----------



## jreynolds

Lol, I was having a crappy day till I read this thread. Thanks Jay for the laugh.


----------



## Louarn

jaycook said:


> First, I can't believe that you're not getting behind this design. It solves every problem you talk about. Especially twisting the rod tip off. And, I borrowed (ripped off) your guide design to. You should be thrilled that somebody is getting on your horse.
> 
> Second, do I look like an idiot with this stupid looking setup and claiming that everything else is garbage? Hmm, I wonder who else has done this?
> 
> Third, building a rod isn't that difficult. This is not brain surgery. Snoopy poles catch fish too. And, how many times have we seen people catching bull reds with a Walmart spinning combo turned upside down? I've never seen them twist a tip off, much less all the way down to the grips.
> 
> Bennie, there are a lot of new guys on here that look to the pros for help, tips, and tricks. Honestly, my only problem with you is that you will disagree with anybody on how to do anything. To a point where you're flat wrong. These new guys see a 20 year pro and think he must know what he's talking about. Then they have to learn the hard way of who to listen to.


Amen!

Brother Jay, be careful with your design, since you copied so well the "Wild wave line control", matching perfectly the right amount of gaps in the wraps and the same wavy finish (did you used a sponge, too?), somebody could complain because you imitated so well what he calls "work".


----------



## Swampland

wild man said:


> Hey jay u might want go the other way if u see me in public hell I miGht come down to mid county looking for u.


That's the kind of bull that got you banned last time. Looks like you're on the right track for another banishment.


----------



## capt.dru

wild man said:


> Hey jay u might want go the other way if u see me in public hell I miGht come down to mid county looking for u.


Wow! Now that is wild!


----------



## Billy 40

wild man said:


> Hey jay u might want go the other way if u see me in public hell I miGht come down to mid county looking for u.


LMAO. What are you going to do? Walk around town asking everyone, "Hey do you know a guy who almost cut his hand"?

When you post the way that you do, sounding like an expert and acting like you're the best builder in Texas...they we see pics of your work and it's shoddy at best, and some of the advice you give is just either flat out incorrect, not the best method to do something, and it's illegible - you're going to get called out on it.

There's nothing wrong with not knowing everything, or not building the best rods on Earth - honestly that's the stage that most people are at and it's probably the best stage to be at. YOu can learn, there's a lot of room for improvement and you can become a better builder by listening and looking at what others are doing.


----------



## jaycook

wild man said:


> Hey jay u might want go the other way if u see me in public hell I miGht come down to mid county looking for u.


I feel like every time you have "invited" me to go see you, that it's a threat to cause me harm on arrival. And, this has happened multiple times. And, this is the second time I have pasted this in a response.

Copied from Terms of Service

* Post or transmit any unlawful, "threatening", abusive, libelous, defamatory, obscene, vulgar, pornographic, profane or indecent information of any kind, including without limitation any transmissions constituting or encouraging conduct that would constitute a criminal offense, give rise to civil liability or otherwise violate any local, state, national or international law.

And, this is under the FAQ section:

24. General stupidity. Stupid is hard to fix and we can't fix it either, but we can delete it, ban it or time delay it. Multiple offenders will be banned completely or have their posting privileges time restricted or moderated. (added 3/12/11 & updated 6/14/11) If you post publicly with complaints about this, expect for whatever measures have been taken to be enhanced, up to and including blocking the site completely from you, including viewing.

So, while I find your actions humorous, it's still against the rules. Conduct yourself accordingly.


----------



## patfatdaddy

Bennie
Myself and most of the people on this board have tried to be nice to you and you just keep on with your arrogant attitude and know it all frame of mind. So let me tell you the truth. You are not a good rod builder as far as aesthetics. Your work is sloppy, unfinished looking, and your colors and techniques are unreal. Now you may build a great functional rod but it has been my experience that if your work looks sloppy it probably works sloppy. I don't post pictures of my work a lot because I know that I am not in the same class as Billy, Jay, Lance and Louarn and you will never see me try to tell them how to do it. I suggest you keep your mouth shut. Of course that is never going to happen.
Pat


----------



## jaycook

Pat, I said this many times to many people, I'm tenacious, not talented. Honestly. The only reason my work looks decent is that I spend an enormous amount of time on every step. I really feel like thats the only difference in my rods and anybody else's.


----------



## wild man

There's nothing wrong with not knowing everything, or not building the best rods on Earth - honestly that's the stage that most people are at 
Just what are u talking about mid county is not that big. Also I never quoted that I build the best rod in Texas just the best inshore fishing rod. I'm saying fishing rod. He has been building fishing rods for four year and he wants to say spiral wrapped is crazy it has been done for over thirty years and u jerks know that just about ever rod show there will be spiral wrapped rod there. Another thing what about saw up hand see Billy Willie I'm in wheel chair do to spinal cord injury in 1972 do u see a wheelchair in my aviator, no. I don't look for simpathy for my handicap anymore it sort of a disgrace to do something like that to me now. Everything I have quoted on here u can check it out its really the truth I can back it up and y'all know it is truth y'all have buddies that are distances caster that back up the dialing of the microwave. 

Also u wanted to blow up on my ut weave which got me kick off this site. I new it was not good weave, but that was my own design I was just showing.


----------



## bowhunter29

jaycook said:


> Pat, I said this many times to many people, I'm tenacious, not talented. Honestly. The only reason my work looks decent is that I spend an enormous amount of time on every step. I really feel like thats the only difference in my rods and anybody else's.


I've been more of a lurker on this forum than a poster. I love seeing the great work that's posted on here. I always get excited when I pull up the forum and see you've started a new build thread. Your hard work clearly shows in the quality of the rods you turn out. Keep it up!

jeremy


----------



## cfulbright

wild man said:


> Also u wanted to blow up on my ut weave which got me kick off this site. I new it was not good weave, but that was my own design I was just showing.


 ahhhh your one of those... Its never your fault. They made you type those things that sent you to band camp.


----------



## Billy 40

wild man said:


> Another thing what about saw up hand see Billy Willie I'm in wheel chair do to spinal cord injury in 1972 do u see a wheelchair in my aviator, no.


I don't see a wheelchair, nor do I see a Grammar Diploma. I see a raccoon. An animal that sneaks around at night rummaging through people's trash. What's the point?

Pat - I dont' think any of the guys who are building what others consider some of the best looking rods - really care if other people's work isn't on the same "level". Speaking fo rmyself, I like seeing people post pics of their work, regardless of theirs skill,a nd I like being able to help them with advice/tips/tricks that make them improve their skills.


----------



## jaycook

Bennie, that pic in my avitar is a reminder to myself of how fast things can change. And, to never forget how lucky I am. There is no telling how many people have said they can't believe I can build rods with a jacked up hand. So, it's also there to encourage others that if I can do it, there's no reason they can't either. 

I'm not sure how you can insinuate that I'm looking for sympathy. If you spoke to people that know me and work with me, you would understand my motivation. I succeed in spite of anything in my past, and people with an "I can't" attitude. It would be easy for me to get by without hardly ever breaking a sweat. Instead, I turn more valves, climb more towers, wash more equipment, and sweat harder than anybody else I work with. And for that, I lucky. 

It's unfortunate that you have a spinal cord injury. I see people like that and again, I know how lucky I am. 

Best inshore rod in Texas? That's a bold claim. If that was true, you wouldn't have time to post all these secrets of yours here on 2cool.


----------



## fishinaggie78

*Wild*

A certain person could make good use of Spell Check and perhaps a "Reality Check".

_Hey jay u might want go the other way if u see me in public hell I miGht come down to mid county looking for u. _

Horrible - any way you look at it. Some things are better left unsaid.
I respect everyone, then they open their mouth.
Enough already! Lets get back to Rod Building. :cheers:


----------



## patfatdaddy

Here are some of the rods I am currently building for a groupof veterans that I am taking fishing in two weeks. All of the patterns are from Billy's book or Dale Clemens. I don't have the skilles to develop new patterns.
Pat


----------



## jaycook

Pat, those look great. And they're for a great cause. Kudos to you.


----------



## jreynolds

Awesome work Pat for an outstanding bunch of service men/women. Hoorah


----------



## fishinaggie78

Beautiful work! Inspired again & I'm sure our veterans will appreciate the rods and gesture.


----------



## Terrynj

I heard about this thread and had to come and check out Jays genius. Truly unbelievable how your mind works! 
I want to try my hand at my own Wavebuster, but wasnâ€™t sure what size bit I should use to drill through my blankâ€¦I am going to be using a new St Croix Legend Extreme SC VI. I was thinking of trying a 3/8 paddle bitâ€¦let me know your thoughtsâ€¦
I am also going to use Torzite guides, but IMHO, your guides are too big and will scare fish awayâ€¦so I am going to use a 4.5 down to a 3.5 and use a coffee stir stick for my tube to minimize line slap.

As far as the rest of the discussion (and I know this is long winded) but i am compelled to say something â€¦.for those of you that donâ€™t know Bennie personallyâ€¦..I do. He is a really nice guy (in the store) and is an ardent rod builder. He does have a tremendous passion for the craft .â€¦but the Bennie that shows up here I donâ€™t know. Now I am talking to you Bennieâ€¦rod building is not brain surgeryâ€¦.if someone is going to do surgery on me, I want him using the best techniques available. In rod building, it truly is up to the rod builder to build what he likes and they all get the job done. Everyone respects your passionâ€¦but you have to get off the gas on telling everybody how the cow eats the cornâ€¦.because on almost every occasion you are wrong in your conclusions by asserting your method is the only one that is right and that there will be disastrous results if they donâ€™t adhere to your methods of rod building. You can not prove any of what you say.

I am in a position to talk to people everyday on rod building techniques. New guys and experienced ones. I learn new things all the time, but as most of you knowâ€¦. I am VERY opinionated on different techniques. I am very verbal in explaining the techniques that I think work best to get the best performance in the type of rods I build (inshore trout and red rods)â€¦but in the endâ€¦I always tell them build the way they wantâ€¦find their own path. They have the information to make their own decisions.

I used to be on this forum a lotâ€¦. and over time, I had less and less time to devote here. I love 2cool and I cut my teeth in rod building here. I know everyoneâ€™s passion when they come on here to show their work, exchange ideas and compliment people on their work. Bennieâ€¦you know as well as I what happens with the arguments and fighting over BS. People stop coming on to the forum and they stop showing their work. People come on here to have fun and share their work and not to be told how ignorant they are. People tell me at the store that they go to 2cool and look BUT DO NOT POST BECAUSE OF ALL THE BICKERING. They are afraid to post and have their work ridiculedâ€¦. this is for fun and being ridiculed is not fun. I always tried to post up on peoples work to encourage them to post moreâ€¦I never said anything as a criticism unless someone ASKs for suggestionsâ€¦if they donâ€™t ask for your opinionâ€¦donâ€™t give it. As builders look at others work, they start realizing they have weakness and if they want to get better....they will start seeking how to improve.

I had a friend that I found through rod building that had posted one of his latest rods and he was proud of it. A well meaning poster commented that on his next project, he should pay more attention to the gap between his grip and reel seat. The builder was puzzled because he didnâ€™t think it was an issue and so he asked what the poster was talking about. The poster proceeded to download the image, blow it up, put a circle around the gap with a large red arrow and re-posted it showing the errors the builder had made. He was really trying to help the builder right!! Now I know both guys and the builder came in my shop not soon after this and he was STILL furious! He went on for an hour about what an a-hole this guy was. Funny thing is, the poster had his own issues with his work and had no place to be criticizing other peoples work. 

I know that is not your intention to offend, but it is the result of throwing rocks in glass housesâ€¦you are killing one of the things you love the most. In 2007..2008 the page was full of people posting their workâ€¦sharingâ€¦having a great timeâ€¦there was more post in one hour than I see on here all day. Then the post stirrers started showing up and everything went down hill. For a timeâ€¦no one was really posting anything anymore. I think there is a bunch of good, talented guys on here now, and I see the same excitement as beforeâ€¦show your work, lets help each other learn, and lets keep it fun for all!


----------



## capt.dru

Well said Terry!


----------



## fishinbenn

X2


----------



## 2400tman

Very well put Terry!
I look forward to meeting you soon..


----------



## Terrynj

I'm at the store most days except Wednesday! I would like to meet you too....and anybody else on the board that comes in...let me know your a 2cooler and your user name!


----------



## bcrazie

Very well put Terry...... excellent


----------



## johnmyjohn

jaycook said:


> I think I nailed it. I'm posting these pics to claim this design as my own. Yes, I've "borrowed" a few elements from other builders here, but tough, it's mine. This thing should kill any line wave that exists, or not exists. I think I will call it the Tsunami-killer.
> 
> Note, the line going through the tube does not touch the edges of the tube. This is very important. I can not be held responsible if you try this setup on your own.


I have no clue how I missed this one,,,sliced bread Jay, sliced bread. Surely you did seriously try it??


----------



## 2400tman

Had to read through this again....LMAO!!
Happy Friday all!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishinaggie78

*anti-spiral.....*

Well put Terry!
Thanks


----------



## ellisredfish

Terry, I had the same problem over on the fly fishing forum. I tied a new fly, gave it name, and posted a picture of it. Someone went nuts because of the name. You would think that I had taken a leak on the Pope's shoes. So I stopped posting over there.


----------



## Silverfox1

Some people are legends in their own mind, most of us enjoy the art of rod building and sharing tips and techniques. I don't see what the point of saying that "I build the best of anything", I build my rods and my designs to the best of my ability with techniques that I have developed over 30 plus years of rod building, I build "my style" of rods, my customers like my style, I don't do weaves, marbling, I don't turn acrylic handles, I modify components, blanks etc, I love the weaves, the marbling and the acrylic handles, that's just not "my style". To me, my rods are the best that I can build with my years of experience, I hope you all build " your rods " the best way that you and keep learning on each new build and learn by your mistakes, I make them all the time and I'm still learning. Just don't get a case of diarrhea of the mouth and say " I BUILD THE BEST". 
Just my .02


----------



## 2400tman

Silverfox1 said:


> Some people are legends in their own mind, most of us enjoy the art of rod building and sharing tips and techniques. I don't see what the point of saying that "I build the best of anything", I build my rods and my designs to the best of my ability with techniques that I have developed over 30 plus years of rod building, I build "my style" of rods, my customers like my style, I don't do weaves, marbling, I don't turn acrylic handles, I modify components, blanks etc, I love the weaves, the marbling and the acrylic handles, that's just not "my style". To me, my rods are the best that I can build with my years of experience, I hope you all build " your rods " the best way that you and keep learning on each new build and learn by your mistakes, I make them all the time and I'm still learning. Just don't get a case of diarrhea of the mouth and say " I BUILD THE BEST".
> Just my .02


Amen brother.............


----------



## capt.dru

Silverfox1 said:


> Some people are legends in their own mind, most of us enjoy the art of rod building and sharing tips and techniques. I don't see what the point of saying that "I build the best of anything", I build my rods and my designs to the best of my ability with techniques that I have developed over 30 plus years of rod building, I build "my style" of rods, my customers like my style, I don't do weaves, marbling, I don't turn acrylic handles, I modify components, blanks etc, I love the weaves, the marbling and the acrylic handles, that's just not "my style". To me, my rods are the best that I can build with my years of experience, I hope you all build " your rods " the best way that you and keep learning on each new build and learn by your mistakes, I make them all the time and I'm still learning. Just don't get a case of diarrhea of the mouth and say " I BUILD THE BEST".
> Just my .02


Well said Bob!


----------



## daryl1979

I just went trough this whole thread. I haven't posted to many pics on here lately. I have met Terry he may not Remember but I bought some recoil guides from him. He is a stand up guy. I haven't been building rod as long as most of y'all have but with every rod I build I see improvements In and it's because of people from this site that I am were I am now.


----------



## rolwhit

gotta say that all this has been wildly entertaining. thanks jay


----------

